# HILFE! Inhalt von /mnt/ nach World-update gelöscht!

## Xe

Hi

Ich habe eine großes Problem:

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt: Der Inhalt meines /mn/-Ordners war nach einem World-updaste plötzlich verschwunden!

Eine Festplatte War acuh gemountet. Der Mountpoint existier jetzt zwar noch, die Daten, die dort gepeichert waren, sind allersings verloren!

Ich ahbe den Rechner erst mal rebootet, um zu sehen, ob das das Problem beheben würde. Allerdings brachte das Die Daten auch nicht wieder.

Wie kann das sein, dass diese Daten verloren gingen?

Und was noch viel wichtiger ist: wie, um Himmels willen, bekomme ich sie wieder zurück??

Mein FS ist XFS.

Schonmal Danke für dei Hilfe!

mfg

----------

## schrippe

die partitionen die gemounted waren sind definitiv leer?

also soweit ich weiß, gibt es auf FS die ein Jounal führen, keine möglichkeit die daten wieder herzustellen.

aber normalerweise wird doch /mnt nicht von update-world berührt, oder was hattest du dort gemounted?

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Ja, da ist definity alles weg. Obs am World-update lag, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich ahbe nur bemerkt, dass plötzlich alles leer war.

Darauf waren ein paar Dokumente (OepnOffice + PDF) und ein paar mp3-Dateien.

mfg

----------

## zielscheibe

Und du bist dir sicher, das du nicht deine "/etc/fstab" mit einem "etc-update" überschrieben hast?

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

@ zielscheibe:

Nop, hab ich nicht. Habe extra nochmal in der fstab geschaut.

Außerdem sollte eine flache fstab ja nicht dazu führen, dass plötzlich irgendwelche Dateien nicht mehr gefunden werden. 

Ich habe aber dank eines Backup-Programmes herausgefunden, dass zumindest die Daten noch drauf sind... 

Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass es möglich ist, diese wieder in die Tabelle (sry, kenne die richtige Bezeichnung nicht!) des FS einzutragen.

Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich mich natürlich sehr darüber freuen, falls jemand bescheid weiß!

mfg

P.S.: Ich hab einem Freund gesagt, was passiert ist. Er wird demnächst auch ein World-Update durchführen, um zu sehen, ob es bei ihm womöglich auch zu einem Datenverlust kommt. Wenn ja, würde ich mal sagen, dass das an der neuen version von baselayout liegt. Wenn nein, ist das updaten mit Sicherheit unschuldig (wovon ich ehrlich gesagt sogar ausgehe. Allerdings habe ich nichts ungewöhnliches getan oder festgestellt, sodass ich mir das Verschwinden der Daten sonst nicht erklären kann!).

----------

## hoschi

Du hattest aber keinen "Stromausfall"? XFS ist rockstable, aber der Strom darf nie ausfallen, sonst...na ja, ich muss das ja nicht erläutern.

----------

## Lenz

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Du hattest aber keinen "Stromausfall"? XFS ist rockstable, aber der Strom darf nie ausfallen, sonst...na ja, ich muss das ja nicht erläutern.

 

Ohne USV ein ziemlich hohes Risiko, oder?

----------

## dakjo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Du hattest aber keinen "Stromausfall"? XFS ist rockstable, aber der Strom darf nie ausfallen, sonst...na ja, ich muss das ja nicht erläutern.

 

Erm, also ich muss sagen, selbst das hat mein XFS jetzt mehrfach ueberlebt.

Ich hab halt versuch meinen Laptop mehrere male in den Suspend zu bringen,

Der Rechner haengt sich dabei sofort auf.

Auch hab ich ca. 3 Monate ohne Aku-Warung gearbeitet.

Selbst das hat das FS ueberlebt.

Einzigst hat er einmal beim booten gemekert das er das FS nicht mounten kann.

Ein xfs_repair und alle war gut.

Also ich muss sagen xfs++.

Hier kommt nix anderes mehr drauf.

.oO(Nach den leidigen erfahrungen mit rasier-fs und weg-hoch-drei)

PS: Dies ist eine reine Meinungsauesserung und so hier keinen Flame ausloesen)

----------

## schachti

@Xe: Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber manchmal übersieht man sowas: Du hast die entsprechende Partition auch gemountet? Das heißt, wenn Du nur mount eingibst, taucht sie in der Liste auf?

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Die Ausgabe von "df -h" wäre interessant, da kriegst du angezeigt, in wie weit die Partition belegt ist. Wen wirklich alles weg ist, sollte auch alles (bis auf ein paar MB zur Verwaltung) frei sein.

Daniel

----------

## Neo_0815

 *dakjo wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Du hattest aber keinen "Stromausfall"? XFS ist rockstable, aber der Strom darf nie ausfallen, sonst...na ja, ich muss das ja nicht erläutern. 
> 
> Erm, also ich muss sagen, selbst das hat mein XFS jetzt mehrfach ueberlebt.
> 
> Ich hab halt versuch meinen Laptop mehrere male in den Suspend zu bringen,
> ...

 

Full ACK.

Diese Warnungen die es hier dauernd gibt zwecks Stromausfall usw. ... kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung nicht teilen.

Gruß

----------

## Chrystalsky

Wieso sollte ein emerge -world sowas machen?!? Wäre eine Katastrophe für uns, wir lagern unsere ganzen Daten auf allen Server unter /mnt/data .... und ich bin selbst mit reiserfs eigentlich zufrieden... 

*greetz*

----------

## Anarcho

Könnten wir das leidige Thema XFS gut / böse nicht mal beenden? Wer es nutzen will soll dies tun, wer nicht, auch egal.

Das gleiche gilt für reiserfs!

Zum Thema: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie ein emerge world sowas anrichten könnte. Das würde keinen Sinn machen, denn wärend des emerge Vorgangs befinden sich die Dateien doch nur unter /var/tmp in der Sandbox und alleine das kopieren kann auch das kein Grund.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Chrystalsky wrote:*   

> Wieso sollte ein emerge -world sowas machen?!? Wäre eine Katastrophe für uns, wir lagern unsere ganzen Daten auf allen Server unter /mnt/data .... und ich bin selbst mit reiserfs eigentlich zufrieden... 

 

Hm, sowas gehört aber nicht unter /mnt. Steht ganz klar im FHS.

----------

## Chrystalsky

Ich weiß es, aber ich war nicht der verantwortliche, der es zu seiner Zeit so eingerichtet hat. Nunja, ich lasse es lieber dabei, bevor ich sämtliche Server updaten muss.... das würde mir noch weniger gefallen  :Wink: 

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Nein, einen Stromausfall hatte ich keinen.

Klar ist die Platte gemountet... aber der Geamte Inhalt von /mnt ist ja weg!

"df -h" sagt mir, dass alles bis auf (etwas mehr als) 200KB frei ist.

Alles Wech! Ich denke, das kann man vergessen  :Sad:  .

mfg

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Chrystalsky wrote:*   

> Wieso sollte ein emerge -world sowas machen?!?  
> 
> 

 

Das sehe ich auch so. SeeehrUnwahrscheinlich.

Vielleicht mal den emerge log posten. Da kann man mal checken, ob da vielleicht fs mäßig was updatet wurde, was nicht korrekt war. Und wenn der gesamte Inhalt von /mnt weg ist, dann fehlen doch m.E. nur die Mountpunkte und nicht die da eingehangenen Verzeichnisse. Vielleicht wurde auch ein etc-update zu forsch betrieben? Ich würde mal die fstab posten, bzw. die Mountpunkte lt. fstab wieder anlegen. Oder hast Du Dich nur unklar ausgedrückt? Der Ordner /mnt/ mit den Mountpunkten ist noch da nur die lt. fstab korrekt am richtigen Punkt eingehangene Platte zeigt keine Daten an?

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Also das World-update war nicht dran schuld, wie ich nun mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen kann. Meine fstab ist schon OK...

@flammenflitzer:

Es ist so: Die Mountpoints, in denen nichts gemountet war, wurden gelöscht. Bei denen, die Gemountet waren, wurde der Inhalt der laufwerke gelöscht.

Ein etc-update habe ich, wie gesagt, nicht ausgeführt. Woren es lag weiß ich bis jetzt nicht. Womöglich habe ich mir das doch ganz alleine zu verdanken.

Da die Daten nun nicht mehr wieder zu bringen sind, ist das thema für mich so oder so abgesclossen, es sei denn, es hat jemand ein ähnliches problem.

mfg

----------

## Lenz

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Chrystalsky wrote:*   Wieso sollte ein emerge -world sowas machen?!? Wäre eine Katastrophe für uns, wir lagern unsere ganzen Daten auf allen Server unter /mnt/data .... und ich bin selbst mit reiserfs eigentlich zufrieden...  
> 
> Hm, sowas gehört aber nicht unter /mnt. Steht ganz klar im FHS.

 

Wohin denn dann?

----------

## l3u

 *http://www.pathname.com/ wrote:*   

> /mnt : Mount point for a temporarily mounted filesystem
> 
> Purpose
> 
> This directory is provided so that the system administrator may temporarily mount a filesystem as needed. The content of this directory is a local issue and should not affect the manner in which any program is run.
> ...

 

----------

## Erdie

Hi,

ist es möglich, daß Du /mnt vorher versehendlich NICHT gemountet hattest, dann dortin Daten geschrieben hast und dannach eine Partition auf /mnt wieder gemountet hast? In dem Fall würden die Daten unter /mnt unsichtbar. Unmounten der besagten Partition würde die Daten wieder sichtbar machen 

Gruß

Erdie

----------

